# Obtaining, copy of Empresa and contract



## Danc1987 (Oct 13, 2011)

Hello. i am trying to obtain a copy of my empresa and contract. My employer refuses to give me these papers and refusing to tell me which gestoria he used. How can i go about finding out which gestoria the contract was made from? I have my Vida Laboral.
I live in San Josep, Ibiza.
Any help or information will be very much appreciated.
Dan


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi Dan

Do you mean that your employer won't give you a copy of your contract of employment? Do you know if it actually exists? Did you sign it when you took the job?

Not sure what you mean by an _empresa_ either.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Hi Dan
> 
> Do you mean that your employer won't give you a copy of your contract of employment? Do you know if it actually exists? Did you sign it when you took the job?
> 
> Not sure what you mean by an _empresa_ either.


nor me in that context - _empresa_ to me is just 'company'


----------



## Danc1987 (Oct 13, 2011)

Yes it exists and sign for, its on the vida laboral. Ive been told the empresa is like a end of contract paper needed to claim unemployment benefits.


----------



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

What u need is a document called a certificado de empresa. Your company by law MUST give you this when you ask for it. Remember you only have a 15 day window to claim the paro after you have been laid off.


----------



## Danc1987 (Oct 13, 2011)

my employer is refusing to give me any papers at all. is there anyway i can obtain these copies myself, or anyway i can find out which gestoria he used. He refuses to give me any information at all. I will be denouncing him but i need these papers asap.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Danc1987 said:


> my employer is refusing to give me any papers at all. is there anyway i can obtain these copies myself, or anyway i can find out which gestoria he used. He refuses to give me any information at all. I will be denouncing him but i need these papers asap.


sounds very fishy

how many days are you into your 15?

I wouldn't wait to denounce him - I'd make one more try tomorrow - today if possible - tell him you are denouncing him immediately if he doesn't give you the papers you need or at least the name of the gestor there and then

if he doesn't play ball, get to the police station & denounce him - they'll understand that it's urgent


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Excuse me for asking, but are you sure you've understood the situation?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Excuse me for asking, but are you sure you've understood the situation?


I've never had a job with a contract - always been self-employed here


does Danc1987 need these papers in order to 'sign on'?

so if the former employer is refusing to hand them over, then s/he can't do so


that sounds like what happens in the UK - you have to get a letter of termination or at least form P45 (is it still called that?) from the former employer or you can't 'sign on'


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> I've never had a job with a contract - always been self-employed here
> 
> 
> does Danc1987 need these papers in order to 'sign on'?
> ...


I don't really know, and it's a good few years since I've been on contract anywhere. Anyway, here's a link to a certificado de empresa from the Seg Soc. Print off a few copies and take it round to the commpany so they can fill in their part???
http://www.seg-social.es/prdi00/groups/public/documents/binario/098181.pdf


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

OK, here's a list of what you need to "cobrar el Paro"get unemployment benefit
La documentación básica que hay que presentar incluye: 

*Impreso de solicitud* de la prestación por desempleo cumplimentado. Hay que indicar los datos personales.
*Original del DNI o NIE (Número de Identificación de Extranjeros) y una fotocopia*.
*Impreso de domiciliación bancaria*, en el que debemos indicar la entidad y el número de cuenta donde queremos que nos ingresen la prestación. Una vez cumplimentado hay que llevarlo al banco para que lo vise, es decir, para que confirme que los datos de la domiciliación son correctos. Luego hay que entregarlo a la oficina de empleo.
*Comunicación de datos al pagador*. Es un impreso del Ministerio de Hacienda que hay que rellenar con datos personales como el número de hijos para que se nos aplique la retención correspondiente del IRPF de acuerdo con nuestra situación particular.
*Compromiso de actividad*. El beneficiario de la prestación por desempleo ha de firmar este documento por el que se compromete a buscar trabajo activamente, presentarse a cubrir las ofertas de trabajo que le facilite la oficina de empleo, aceptar ofertas adecuadas y participar en acciones de información y orientación, etc.
*Autorización* para recoger información de la Agencia Tributaria. El beneficiario ha de autorizar a la oficina de empleo para que pueda consultar informáticamente ciertos datos fiscales. Si no la autoriza, deberá aportar él mismo esa información.
*Certificado de empresa* (rellenado, sellado y firmado) de los últimos 180 días cotizados. Este documento hay que pedirlo en la empresa. Deben entregarse en la oficina de empleo tantos certificados como empresas donde se haya trabajado en los últimos seis meses.
*TC-2 de los últimos 180 días cotizados* sellados por la entidad financiera (fotocopias). Este documento también hay que pedirlo a la empresa, excepto si está acogida al sistema RED. En ese caso la oficina de empleo puede acceder a la información que necesita informáticamente.
*Última nómina y fotocopia de cada relación laboral finalizada en los últimos 180 días cotizados*.
*Documentación que acredita la situación legal de desempleo*. La más habitual es la carta de despido, el contrato y la comunicación de cese, el acta del CMAC o la sentencia judicial.
 La oficina de empleo facilita los impresos correspondientes a los puntos 1, 3, 4, 5 y 6. El interesado ha de pedir a la empresa los documentos de los puntos 8, 9 y 10.


The things in red are the things you're supposed to get from the company, so leedsutdgem was right about the certificado de empresa. Looks like the finiquito no longer exists so you might want to get rid of my post, Mods

More info on Paro: cobrar el paro - Requisitos que has de cumplir


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> OK, here's a list of what you need to "cobrar el Paro"get unemployment benefit
> La documentación básica que hay que presentar incluye:
> 
> *Impreso de solicitud* de la prestación por desempleo cumplimentado. Hay que indicar los datos personales.
> ...


OK - & I'll slightly snip & copy this one to the 'useful links' sticky - it IS useful, sadly


----------

